# Prescription Numpty - Advice Please



## Fidgety (3 August 2016)

Number one best boy cat has had a couple of interventions for a blocked bladder now.  He's doing well <touch wood> now on his specialist food and what will now become long term medications.  Wonderful vet whispered <cough> under her breath, totally off the record to order on-line with a prescription.

Being a total novice here, a) what on-line companies would you recommend, b) do I need a formal prescription or would a copy/photo of the sticker of the instructions label on the box do?  Being a wuss (yes, really ) and totally understanding the need to keep our independent vet practices safe from the corporates, I'm a bit loath to ask for a human type prescription if the margin on the drugs is what keeps our practice from selling out.


----------



## Umbongo (3 August 2016)

Use reputable companies such as vio vet and animed. Your vets may have some other suggestions of other ones their clients have used that are good. 

You will need a written prescription from the vet. There will normally be a charge for this, depending on area normally £8-12.

The charge will normally be per medication, per animal. So if your pet is on 4 medications, you need 4 written prescriptions. 
The amount of medication the vet is happy to prescribe will normally depend on how long they are happy for you to go between vet checks.

If your pet is insured, depending on your policy you can claim costs back via your insurance.


----------



## Fidgety (4 August 2016)

Thanks Umbongo, very helpful!  Especially for one of the meds it might not actually be worth the prescription cost then, plus he's having very regular checkups but I'll certainly be buying his food on line x.  Back to stalking him for symptoms again this morning , if he relapses again we won't be putting him through another surgical intervention  .


----------



## Umbongo (4 August 2016)

That's ok, it may still be worth checking with your vets how they go about prescriptions. My last vet put 2 medications on one prescription. I wasn't sure if this was an accident or normal for that practice1


----------



## pines of rome (7 August 2016)

Pet Drugs Online are good.


----------



## Aru (21 August 2016)

Im sure your vets have already gone through a lot of this....but its worth googling flutd (feline lower urinary tract disease) and checking out sites like vet partner in these sort of issues....as the underlying cause of why the issue is happening is often the key to managing these guys....and its not always obvious what category a furst time block cat is in....some are much more manageable(stones infection) then others...(stress or idiopathic)

Just thought id mention it as you said you wouldnt go for surgical intervention again...did he have the op?(some cats have a urethrostomy to prevent further blockages but that would be extreme in a first off) or was the op to have a cather placed?

Link to vet partner site
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=611

Prescription wise...worth looking around to see for prices on the online pharmacies and factoring in the fee for each medication..vets will write a prescription when asked but practice fees vary from place to place.


----------

